# Eminem =satan ,eminem an acronym for many me, in bible it said we r legion is kind is



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im goeing to end up like Walt Disney and get kryogenized, in ice for the next 100 years are so if these many me are still around '' i will commit suicide''

Just kidding folks :lol:


Humour is salvation...everyone need a good laught


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It’s more likely that it’s better and more satisfying to have a good run and live out one’s lifespan naturally and then reincarnate on the planet if one wants to have a fresh start and another go-round. I doubt if anyone is born here who didn’t choose to come because of free will.
:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

You may be onto something here.


----------

